# Any pubs in Dubai?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Where I can hear the song Poker Face by Lady Gaga or I Gotta Feeling by The Black Eyed Peas? Preferably at volumes that renders any conversation impossible. 

Such a rarity in Dubai and any pub that did play these, along with a load of songs where the vocals are all roboty because of autotune, would properly cash in. 

Definately think this is something Dubai is missing.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Rock bottom....


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Where I can hear the song Poker Face by Lady Gaga or I Gotta Feeling by The Black Eyed Peas? Preferably at volumes that renders any conversation impossible.
> 
> Such a rarity in Dubai and any pub that did play these, along with a load of songs where the vocals are all roboty because of autotune, would properly cash in.
> 
> Definately think this is something Dubai is missing.


I think you're onto something! Why don't you try and open one? 

Me? I've been thinking of starting a business doing interventions for people who listen to Lady Gaga


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i heard both songs at longs bar in rotana towers during a night out on thursday


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sarcasm at it's best!! :clap2:
Unless you weren't being sarcastic....then...sorry, but don't know of any such pubs!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> i heard both songs at longs bar in rotana towers during a night out on thursday


So do you need an intervention then?


----------



## windy138 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think in Dubai maybe has some pubs.
You can ask the diver or the receptionist of your hotel


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

windy138 said:


> I think in Dubai maybe has some pubs.
> You can ask the diver or the receptionist of your hotel


Yes, but the big question is: do they play rubbishy music at high volume so that conversation is impossible? VERY important to the whole experience. Hearing Poker Face and I Gotta Feeling would be an added bonus to Mr. Rossi


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How about pa pa paparazzi?? Sadly, I ran out of skimpy clothes to wear so stopped going to pubs unless its for quiz night at Bidi Bondi!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I think a few posters need this...


----------

